# please help me with my egg



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Atlast I took the eggs out,half of the egg were containing white colour and the other half cream colour like yellow or something.are these eggs bad ?the egg was laid 21 days before .should I remove eggs and close the entrance of nestbox ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

These eggs are infertile - you're seeing the color of the yolk (yellow) and the albumen (white). If the eggs had been fertile, they would have looked this way in the beginning. But by day five you would have seen red blood vessels developing, and as the embryo grew it would become a shadowy dark area in the egg. If the embryo died before hatching the red would turn to a dark brown color, and the eggshell would turn dark and discolored. This didn't happen with your egg; it looks the same inside as a freshly laid egg.

If you don't do something to prevent her, it's likely that your hen will soon start laying new eggs to replace the ones that didn't hatch.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

I couldn't see any blood veins or anything ,she laid a new egg day before yesterday.totally there are foutlr now.and they are sitting on them
Can you tell me why it was infertile? I really wanted the eggs to hatch =(
Both of them are still sitting on the eggs even after 20 days


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

My birds laid three eggs and she started sitting on them for 20 days and on 19th day she laid another eggs.while having three eggs both were taking turns and even now.so what does this mean


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It means she has double clutched. But, if they aren't mating properly yet, those will be infertile as well.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is an article you can read to use as a reference and rule out guide for some causes for infertility: http://www.justcockatiels.net/causes-for-infertility-and-low-hatch-rates.html


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Can you tell me why it was infertile?


They may not have mated correctly, or the male might be infertile. It's my understanding that laying eggs is proof that the hen is fertile, so the problem probably isn't with her.

Another possibility is that the eggs WERE fertile but weren't incubated properly at the earliest stage so they never started to develop.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You might want to do a Breakout of the eggs to see what is going on with them.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Its my tails first eggs.i don't kbow what's know.may be because of the male I guess, he was mating with one leg on top of her. I couldn't see that they have mated properly after that.i have removed all the eggs and closed the entrance .pleae tell me when I should remove it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels usually mate with the male standing with both legs on top of the female. There are some parrot species that do a sort of side by side mating, with the male having one leg on the female, so your male might be able to succeed with just one leg up. The important thing isn't where his legs are, it's whether their vents are making proper contact. It's very possible that they aren't, due to his unconventional style.

The time to give the nestbox back is when they are mating frequently and apparently making good contact with each other. That's the only way they can possibly produce fertile eggs, and it's pointless to encourage your hen to lay infertile eggs.


----------

